# I have a good idea



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just got threw looking at all the neat sweaters and coats everyone has. We should start a second hand sale. My baby is growing fast she is a XS to a S the XS fits now but not for long . Send me pictures if you have any coats or sweaters for sale 
I mailing can be a hasel but I think its a good Idea.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

A selling and looking for section should be added to the forum. It might be fun.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought of this last year, but never said anything. I think it's a great idea. I'll have to look thru what I have. Probably won't get to it until the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That could work in the "for sale by members" area. You can post pictures or request items in a certain size and see what's available.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

could we add harness and leashes or other items besides clothes for sale/wanted?? 
great idea!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sure, we could swap!
I have sweaters that Gucci hasn't even worn and grown out of already, and she does have some boy clothes, too (football hoodies for football season)

Kara


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*Maddies Mom*

I would think any item that would be of use to someone else . Even crates
It could also be a space for people who sew or knit Hand made Items. :whoo:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just looked in the items for sale and wanted and you are so right that would be the place.
I don't have anything to sell so some one else has to start. 
Going back to the site to look at what is already posted

*Clean out your Havanese closet for a group sale!*


----------

